# Some paphs I have



## JLOG (Nov 21, 2021)

I show you some paphs of my collection I have bloomed


----------



## GuRu (Nov 21, 2021)

This is a great collection, all are very nice ones.  I like especially the P. bellatulum and the P. henryanum.


----------



## JLOG (Nov 21, 2021)

Thank you GuRu!! P. henryanum it’s from Schwerter, I’m sure you know it. And P. bellatulum it’s from a french nursery “les orchidees de la belle etoile” I bought it in a travel


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 21, 2021)

Definitely gorgeous  henryanum! What is the last white  flower ?


----------



## JLOG (Nov 21, 2021)

Greenpaph said:


> Definitely gorgeous  henryanum! What is the last white  flower ?


Thank you!! 
the white one it’s a P. delenatii alba


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Nov 21, 2021)

Nicely done!


----------



## JLOG (Nov 21, 2021)

PhragNewbie021 said:


> Nicely done!


Thank you!!


----------



## abax (Nov 21, 2021)

Wonderful collection and very nice photos. No PHRAGS??????


----------



## JLOG (Nov 21, 2021)

abax said:


> Wonderful collection and very nice photos. No PHRAGS??????


Thnak you!
Yes I have, but only two now. I have a Phrag caudatum 'fortuna' and a Phrag. warszewiczianum var. walisii
none bloomed yet.
Love Phrags too, and I want to increase my colection, but Paphs are apple of my eye.


This is Phrag. warszewiczianum var. walisii


----------



## LO69 (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi JLog, you have a nice green finger! 
Is It a green House or a part of your house?


----------



## JLOG (Nov 22, 2021)

JLOG said:


> Thnak you!
> Yes I have, but only two now. I have a Phrag caudatum 'fortuna' and a Phrag. warszewiczianum var. walisii
> none bloomed yet.
> Love Phrags too, and I want to increase my colection, but Paphs are apple of my eye.





LO69 said:


> Hi JLog, you have a nice green finger!
> Is It a green House or a part of your house?


thank you!! I have a greenhouse in the garden. Some pictures are taking inside the greenhouse, and another in the garden. When the weather it’s auspiciuos for the plants put them out. Here in Spain, near Madrid, from late spring to early autumn can be the orchids outside without problems


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 22, 2021)

JLOG said:


> I show you some paphs of my collection I have bloomed


Beauties! What’s the white one?


----------



## LadySlipper (Nov 22, 2021)

Great collection! Nice photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Nov 22, 2021)

JLOG, just wait until you bloom those two Phrags. and you'll be hooked! I have caudatum
and it's a hard one to bloom for me. Good luck!


----------



## JLOG (Nov 23, 2021)

abax said:


> JLOG, just wait until you bloom those two Phrags. and you'll be hooked! I have caudatum
> and it's a hard one to bloom for me. Good luck!


You right!! I’m sure when I’ll see the flowers blowing my mind and I’ll be hooked. I know positive


----------



## Guldal (Nov 23, 2021)

GuRu said:


> This is a great collection, all are very nice ones.  I like especially the P. bellatulum and the P. henryanum.


 As always, what can I do, but agree with Rudolf!

Do you have a name for the nice, very vini hybrid?


----------



## JLOG (Nov 23, 2021)

Guldal said:


> As always, what can I do, but agree with Rudolf!
> 
> Do you have a name for the nice, very vini hybrid?


No, I haven't sorry. This is an hybrid I bought in a nursery, but it had not tag.
I usually don´t like buy plants without tag, but I could not avoid with it


----------



## Russ1992 (Feb 17, 2022)

Nice work. Clearly an expert


----------



## JLOG (Feb 18, 2022)

Grungemanbaby92 said:


> Nice work. Clearly an expert


I’m always learning, I’m too far to be an expert, but thank you anyway  it seems I’m in the right way


----------

